# Aiming Consistency



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Maybe some of you can help me out, I have a really hard time sticking to one shooting style, I didn`t care for TTF so now I shoot OTT but I end up switching fork positions all the time depending on whats working at the moment, it could be gangsta or just tilting the forks like Rufus, on any givin day I can find a position that works but I never know what its going to be when I step outside. It would be nice to have a style that works all the time but that just doesn`t seem to be the case with me, PFS are the same way and I shoot them probably 90% of the time, aiming works half the time and intuitive works the other half, it`s crazy. I guess I should just be happy in the fact that one way or another I can deliver accurate shots...


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

This may be of interest in view of what you mentioned with some slight change to what you are doing but can accommodate different styles. Nathan (flippinout) uses this.

Attaching the bands or tubes for TTF with the bands to the outside of the fork.

Nathan shoots with this attachment for intuitive with his catty at appx 45 degrees. It largely if not completely eliminates hand slap too! Then if you feel gangster on a given day go TTF gangster. That being said I will on occasion attach OTT and shoot gangster. But not crazy about the increased hand slap, especially in winter.

I primarily shoot TTF gangster because I am most consistent this style but really enjoy shooting other styles eventhough I miss more often in my non-primary style.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Hand slap is not a big issue here Ray and when I was shooting TTF the bands were on the outside but I would get the occasional fork hit. I like the 45 degree angle best but sometimes I need to switch to gangster, crazy


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

AZ Stinger said:


> Hand slap is not a big issue here Ray and when I was shooting TTF the bands were on the outside but I would get the occasional fork hit. I like the 45 degree angle best but sometimes I need to switch to gangster, crazy


Not crazy at all.

My favorite way to shoot as for the overall feel is intuitive at a 45 and using different anchors depending on bands and the SS. But, to date, I just haven't been able to get to a better level of consistent accuracy with that method.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Do you feel sometimes that the 45 is on the money...


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

I have much the same problem,NO STYLE. Aiming just frustrates me cause I mostly miss. I use many style cattys, tubes and flats both.It seems for me that intuitive shot is the way. It still takes one shot to see where I hit ,then not bad accuracy. I have never had a TTF catty. All mine are OTT except a LUCK RING that is fitted with seudotapers. In my time shooting I have decided it is like golf, EASY to learn A LIFETIME to master. I guess whatever works today is the best way to shoot, and if you are having fun, style isn't that important.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

I wouldn`t say my problem is no style, I rarely have a bad day of shooting, it`s just finding what works best on that day...as far as wingshooting which I do on a regular basis I couldn`t hit a basketball by aiming, intuitive all the way


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

AZ Stinger said:


> Do you feel sometimes that the 45 is on the money...


some days. But now, because I don't use it as my main shooting style I have fewer shooting sessions on the money with the 45.


----------

